
A Preview of C# 8 with Mads Torgersen - Ollienntsh
https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/A-Preview-of-C-8-with-Mads-Torgersen
======
jmnicolas
Am I the only one who thinks C# is evolving too fast ? Frankly it's hard to
keep up when you're not a language geek.

